# SD numbers out, Harbinger????



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/ ... utlook.htm

It will be very interesting to see the ND forecast.

Notice where the up area is in SD????

Tom


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Tom, good stuff. Can't wait to ND and MN numbers.


----------



## cooperchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

when do the nd forecasts come out?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Check out this press release from the NDG&F...the first in two "indicator" surveys done by the NDG&F

Pheasant Crowing Counts Up


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

They will be out in the next couple of weeks,

Tom


----------

